# New frame or power meter?



## grellboy (9 Jun 2018)

I've just started doing 10 mile TTs and really got the bug. Not improving much though (average speed 22.5 or so). With an eye on improvement - and because it's always nice to get a bit if new kit - what would I get more benefit from, performance wise? A dedicated tt frame, with integrated bars, gear levers rtf or a power meter? What would be most beneficial to me?


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2018)

grellboy said:


> I've just started doing 10 mile TTs and really got the bug. Not improving much though (average speed 22.5 or so). With an eye on improvement - and because it's always nice to get a bit if new kit - what would I get more benefit from, performance wise? A dedicated tt frame, with integrated bars, gear levers rtf or a power meter? What would be most beneficial to me?


If you've got the cash I'd definitely go for the TT frame. I've both a TT frame and a power meter and the TT frame was definitely the best timewise/ fun wise etc


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jun 2018)

Get the TT bike mate , you can add a power meter later when you start to improve on your times .


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Jun 2018)

Tough call.

The power meter will improve training, and therefore the engine.

The frame set (plus saddle, plus fit) will improve aerodynamics and therefore speed.


Based on what’s in the OP I’ll go...power meter. Maybe unless your TT season is all flat stuff.

Buying speed is great, but doing it early doors just means it’s all engine work from here!


----------



## mattobrien (10 Jun 2018)

TT frame / bike will make a bigger difference than a PM. As has been said, a PM can be added later. 

Get the tt frame and then get the PM next. 

I love riding with power, currently have PM’s on four bikes and a PM on the turbo.


----------



## si_c (12 Jun 2018)

They'll both give you different things, a PM will help with pacing, but a TT bike will give you the performance improvement. 

Depending on your budget, a PM is probably substantially cheaper.


----------



## huwsparky (16 Jun 2018)

Yep frame 100%. You don't really need to pace a 10. You'll get your best bang for buck that way.

Make sure you invest in your time to get nice and aero on it though. See so many people on TT bikes with a terrible position (speed wise at least) and wonder why they bother, could get a into a better position on a road bike and clip-ons.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2018)

A power meter won't make you go faster. You need to commit to training with a power meter as an aide to make you faster. If you can commit to train with it then go for the power meter.


----------

